# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Критическая уязвимость в OS X остается непропатченной уже семь месяцев

## SDA

Исследователи обнаружили критическую уязвимость в последней версии операционной системы Mac OS X, которая вот уже почти семь месяцев остается непропатченной.

Проблема кроется в возможности переполнении буфера, которое может быть использовано удаленно для выполнения в системе вредоносного кода. По информации исследователя Максимильяна Арцимовича, практически все устройства, производимые Apple - персональные компьютеры Mac, серверы, смартфоны iPhone и даже сетевые проигрыватели Apple TV, могут страдать от этого бага.

Польская фирма SecurityReason.com, в которой работает эксперт, предупредила Apple о наличии бреши еще в середине июня 2009 года, а в прошлом месяце направила повторное уведомление, однако баг до сих пор не исправлен.

В отличие от Apple, разработчики OpenBSD, NetBSD, FreeBSD и ряда приложений Mozilla успешно закрыли аналогичные бреши, в некоторых случаях – через несколько часов после получения уведомления. Баг широко распространен, поскольку ему подвержены те программы и операционные системы, которые используют функцию работы с плавающей запятой gdtoa.

По словам Арцимовича, у него сложилось такое впечатление, что если к описанию проблемы не приложен образец вредоносного кода или работающий эксплоит, в Apple не рассматривают ее всерьез.

Что касается собственно бага в OS X, то он скрывается в функциях libc/strtod(3) и libc/gdtoa. Среди возможных методов его удаленной эксплуатации эксперт выделил размещение на стороннем сайте вредоносного PHP-кода.

Специалисты SecurityReason выложили образец кода, показывающий, как данная уязвимость может быть использована для того, чтобы заставить операционную систему вылететь. При доработке кода реально добиться того, чтобы он срабатывал удаленно.

На настоящий момент из 16 приложений и систем, имеющих данную уязвимость, непропатченными остаются лишь четыре. Помимо OS X, в этот список входят Mozilla Sunbird, K-Meleon и язык программирования J.

образец кода http://securityreason.com/securityalert/6932

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Apple Mac OS X "strtod()" Floating Point Parsing Memory Corruption*

*Critical:   	Less critical
Impact:* 	DoS, System access
*Where:* 	From remote
*Solution Status: 	Unpatched

OS:*	Apple Macintosh OS X

*Description:*
A vulnerability has been discovered in Mac OS X, which can be exploited by malicious people to potentially compromise a vulnerable system.

The vulnerability is caused due to an error in libc when processing floating point numbers passed to the "strtod()" function. This can be exploited to corrupt memory when an application passes a specially crafted floating point number to the "strtod()" function or another function calling it (e.g. the "atof()" function).

The vulnerability is confirmed in Mac OS X 10.5.8 and reported in Mac OS X 10.6.

NOTE: Currently, there is no application known that can be used as attack vector.

*Solution:*
There is no effective solution.

----------

